# Canadian builder: Halcyon guitars ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with these Canadian built guitars? Just read this feature on them in Fretboard Journal:

http://www.fretboardjournal.com/photos/behind-scenes-halcyon-guitars


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ed Bond is the main luthier there. he used to work for Larivee. So I'm sure he knows what he is doing. The video clips I have heard of these guitars, they sound amazing. And if you want a better guitar they have the higher end line as well under the name Tinker Guitars, they start at 3k and up.

http://www.tinkerguitars.com/


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a Walnut/Sitka AJ. If you are familiar with a Gibson AJ this guitar is very similar. The physical weight of this guitar is very light. It's a great guitar, I very seldomly play my Larrivee L03R anymore. I have attached my old build thread and three are pictures there as well. 
I have a Walnut/Sitka SJ on order with Ed and I expect it in a month or so.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?62568-Canadian-made-Halcyon-Guitars&highlight=


----------



## new2guitar_eh (Apr 18, 2015)

While I have never played a Halcyon, there have been numerous posts over at Acoustic Guitar Forum....all of them with high praise for this Canadian builder. From everything I have read, you could not go wrong with a Halcyon


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Ed is an awesome guy and builds great guitars and for his price point you really cant go wrong ordering one from him I have enjoyed each and every one that I have tried. ship


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

there is a 8 month wait list.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Eds price is going up $100 January 1,2016 if you are on the fence you may need to act fast.


----------

